# What do they mean by Super Heavy Wgt?



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm looking at cars now,.... came across a Horse Hauler (got to have that). In the description is says that it is a "Super Heavyweight Model"

Wazzat mean and why would they make it heavy?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

One of the best ways to avoid derailments is to add weight to your cars...in HO, 1 ounce plus 1/2 ounce for every inch of length. This car was sold at or close to that recommended weight.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I am guessing that you need a strong(er) engine to pull if you have a lot of these? 

I might have to hijack my own thread.... naw,...I'll start a new one. I got a feeling it's gonna be one of many points of view


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Wait! can you put weights in a car to help it "avoid derailing"


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Robes said:


> Wait! can you put weights in a car to help it "avoid derailing"


yes. you can hot glue them in or glue them in with something similar to CA which is my favorite because it makes everything stick to everything!and stay that way.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm a newbie in the hobby and started out with a bunch of Tyco cheapie freight cars that, after reading this forum, I discovered were much too light.
I was have frequent derailings with these cars.
After gluing some pennies inside the box cars and on the bottoms of the tanker cars they all stuck to the track very well. Derailments are a thing of the past!
I used my wife's digital food scale to get the total weight at 3 to 3 1/2 ounces per car. I used Gorilla Glue with the pennies. Worked like a charm!!
Bob


----------

